# Anyone Find Relief From Eating?



## 17939 (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi Everyone,I've had this thing since last summer & I have never, ever had a completely pain free day since. I've had everything from severe sinus problems in my cheaks, ears & back of the throat to horrible cheast pains & a feeling of somthing moving upwards so to speak. I've made several trips to my gastro doc & ENT doc. I've had a full cheast skan, sinus skan & sinus/throat scope as well as an EKG to make sure that this was not heart related. I was on prevacid last summer for 15 days to repair my esophagus. I've been on atibiotics several times. I'm alo on medication for "sluggish thyroid" although I am not a big person at all. OK enough griping & complaining; what I'm getting at is that the only way that I get some relief is by eating. Eating seems to sooth the back of my throat & cheast. I can't eat 24/7 I mean come on! This seems opposite from what I've read here, it seems most everyone hear feels bad after eating.Please let me know if there is anyone out there that can sympathise.KalyIBS-C & GERD


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I tend to off and on gastritis with some heartburn, mostly from NSAID's so not really a GERD issue with me.The gastritis often feels much better after I eat, and sometimes the heartburn as well.K.


----------



## 15456 (May 1, 2006)

Hi Kaly..I do get relief from eating, but it definitely depends on what I eat. I do feel really bad if I don't eat, sometimes worse than when I eat. Good Luck to you!


----------



## 17939 (Jul 25, 2005)

I really appreciate your replies!kaly


----------



## 14567 (May 16, 2006)

It is called "comfort feeding" and often people with GERD do indulge. It is not unusual. With the right meds you will hopefully not need to continue to do this.


----------



## 17939 (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks Chernoblyl,But its not "indulging" in the sense of a craving type thing, it's more of a soothing effect. My main symptom is a really sore throat.kaly


----------



## 19424 (May 11, 2006)

Hi Kaly, I seem to have a very similar problem. I have had GERD for about 3.5 years now. I do get relief when I eat, but I notice it also after I exersize I dont feel as much pain. While eating, it seems like I get that soothing effect, however, afterwards I always feel full and bloated. I have tried ALL the meds, and I am a firm beleiver they dont work for me. I am still searching for the cure on a more naturalistic approach! good luck


----------



## 15456 (May 1, 2006)

I get no relief at all with exercise, as a matter of fact, exercise (especially after eating almost anything) makes me worse...Maybe it is different depending on how severe your GERD is. There are some really great ideas on this board regarding natural approaches to helping your symptoms instead of drugs...Good Luck


----------



## 17939 (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi Dvanman,I get some relief when I exercise too. I think that maybe when I'm doing that my mind is not thinking so much about the pain.I get bloated after a full meal also; although my throat feels better.TruoubledTummy,Please let me know if any of your holistic approaches work for you.Thank you both for your replies!Kaly


----------

